# PC-Fernwartung



## Mway-Tuning (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo, ich möchte gerne von jedem Internetanschluss mit meinem Laptop auf meinen Heimrechner (ständig online) zufreifen können. Das Problem ist ja nun, daß T-Online ja alle 24 Stunden trennt, und dann eine neue IP vergibt.

Sonst wäre das ja über VNC oder Anywhere ja kein Problem, gibt es nun eine Möglichkeit, die IP irgendwie auszulesen und mir zukommen zu lassen. Vielleicht kann man ja sowas mit C oder C++ schreiben, daß er nach einer IPänderung die neue IP ausliest und per Outlook an einen Email verschickt ?


----------



## Azi (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

Es ist total simpel: Benutz eine DynDNS-Adresse! http://www.dyndns.org/
Einfach und kostenfrei, wird sehr häufig benutzt. Einige Router bieten sogar Einstellungsmöglichkeiten an!

Azi


----------



## Mway-Tuning (21. Juli 2006)

jetzt habe ich noch eine andere Fragen, ich habe ja mehrere Rechner in Netzwerk hängen welche ja dann alle hinter der Internet IP hängen, wie kann ich nun beeinflussen, auf welchen Rechner ich dann zugreife ?


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

In dem Du am Router eine Portweiterleitung zum entsprechenden PC einstellst.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Mway-Tuning (21. Juli 2006)

super hab jetzt alles eingerichtet, aber wie kann ich nun zugreifen ?

Irgendwie wird das nichts !


----------



## Nico Graichen (21. Juli 2006)

Hi,

in dem du zum Beispiel ein Remoting Tool verwendest.
Kostenlos sind zum Beispiel VNC oder RemoteDesktopConnection (bei Windows ab XP enthalten)
Es gibt aber auch Software, die Geld kostet zum Beispiel Netviewer oder OnCommand Remote

In deinem Router musst du dann den entsprechenden Port für diese Software freigeben und auf deine Laptop weiterleiten. An dem Ort, von dem aus du die Connection starten willst muss der Port jedoch auch freigegeben sein.


----------

